# Cary man dies after fall from tree



## futbalfantic (Sep 9, 2013)

Raleigh police said Sunday that Robert William Kearns, 26, was demonstrating a climb for his friends when he fell from the tree in the 1100 block of Kent Road. A witness said he was about 30 feet up when he slipped from his harness.

Read more: WRAL Web: Cary man dies after fall from tree


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 9, 2013)

This really sucks but it sounds like be got distracted trying to be "Spiderman" instead of safe.


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 3, 2013)

*Tie in twice.*

According to comments on the linked page above, he fell while re-attaching his lanyard.

Tie in twice, guys! It isn't a rule that was intended just to slow you down.


----------

